# Good African cichlid mix



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay so i just got a 60 gallon African Cichlid tank a couple months ago. My tank is cycled, no ammonia or nitrites. I bought a labidochromis caeruleus(yellow lab), metriaclima esthcrae(red zerbra), melanochromis johanni(blue johanni), pseudotropheus socolofi(Snow White/albino), h bimaculatus(african jewelfish), aulonocara maylandi(sulfurhead peacock), and a pseudotropheus crabra(bumble bee, which i will bill returning because i was found out how aggressive they are). Now i want to know if that is an alright mix besides the bumblebee, and also what other cichlids would be a good mix for these guys. I do not know any of the genders except that the johanni is a male because from what i understand the females are a different color. I also would like to know what exactly the red jewel is as far as mbuna, hap, peacock, or whatever.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just realized this would probably be better in the Lake Malawi Forum, so if an admin could move it that'd be awesome


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Jewels are actually not from Malawi. They come from various waterways in west Africa.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1348

Others can give you better advice on all Mbuna, but I would suggest getting several fish of each of those species to achieve the proper harem mix.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It would also be helpful to know the dimensions of your 60G tank for stocking recommendations.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's the standard 48" length, 13" width, 24" height. Also I have a tetra ex45 filter, a aqueoun quiet flow 30, and a king 160 power head which has a bottle with filter floss in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Jordankayla93 said:


> I bought a labidochromis caeruleus(yellow lab) and the aulonocara maylandi(sulfurhead peacock) or the pseudotropheus socolofi(Snow White/albino),[/


 I'd keep the labs plus either the peacock or the socolofi (not both). Then stock 1m:4f of each. Note peacock females are silver/brown.



Jordankayla93 said:


> metriaclima esthcrae(red zerbra), melanochromis johanni(blue johanni), ), h bimaculatus(african jewelfish), quote]I'd rehome these as too big or aggressive for the tank. Note you may have cyaneorhabdos (maingano) instead of johanni, or a cross and those females would be blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is not a mbuna, hap or peacock. It does not come from Lake Malawi or any of the Rift Lakes (Lake Tanganyika and Lake Victoria) but elsewhere in Africa.

If you choose the peacock, I'd add one more species...a hap like Otopharynx Lithobates. 1m:4f.

If you choose the socolofi, I'd add one more species...a mbuna like Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties). 1m:4f.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

How are they too big, they only get about 4-6 inches... At what age do they usually start to show aggression? From everything I have seen the Jewel Fish is one of the most peaceful unless they are breeding. I would prefer to not have only 3 kinds I would like a mixture, is there a way to have a mixed tank with like one of each species? Also, none of the local fish stores can sex the fish for me. Theres no good stores within 2 hours from me.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

To keep a variety of individuals, you will need all males. Most juveniles are impossible to sex, but the process is fairly easy once they reach 3 or 4 inches. If your local stores don't sell adult males, you may have to order online. Also, if you read some articles on venting, you can learn how to sex your own fish.

I've seen jewels be peaceful and aggressive, but I personally don't mix lakes/regions.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

So we decided we are going to with peacocks. We are rejoining the socolofi, bumblebee, and jewelfish. We want to try the johanni and zebra because the red zebra is a male and is about 3 inches with no aggression so far. We will take him out if he gets aggressive. The johanni i believe is a male and he is the most timid one we have so we will see about that too. Now, we have a male sulferhead peacock so if we go with all males what are some good kinda to put in the mix? We were thinking a rusty and a fire peacock. How are they?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think most anyone is going to tell you that peacocks are not good with mbuna...especially if you have an extremely timid peacock like sulphur head and extremely aggressive mbuna like johannii. So just try what you like and maybe you will be the exception.

Fire peacock is aggressive (for a peacock) because he is a hybrid. I think your sulphur head will not color up to his best ability in a mix like that. A single male jewel could work...no spawning.

Not too big...too big or aggressive. They (mbuna) get aggressive when they are old enough to spawn. At about the one year mark for regular spawning among the larger mbuna.

For all male in a 55G I'd shoot for 8-10 fish. I'd actually shoot for 8. Even in a 75G I've found I like only 10-12 males.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well my socolofi and johanni are mating. I've seen them do the thing where they shake at each other a lot. So maybe I have a more timid johanni? Man fire peacock and sulfur head are my two favorite, that sucks that they aren't usually compatible. Is there a peacock that looks similar to the fire peacock that isn't as aggressive? Also, my red zebra is digging a cave under my rocks. Is this normal behavior or is it a sign of mating? It has ALOT of egg spots so thts why i thought he may be a male. I have made a list of peacock/ haps i like. I will post the list so maybe someone can help give me information on them


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sulferhead peacock. Firefish peacock, german red peacock, sunshine peacock. Azureus hap, aristo yellow hap, ivory mioto hap.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Jordankayla93 said:


> I've seen them do the thing where they shake at each other a lot.


That is likely to be aggression (unless there are eggs) and mbuna do that from birth...not just when they are sexually mature. If the johannii is a female and you have mostly males in the tank, she would be timid.

In your tank I would consider these:
german red peacock, Azureus hap, aristo yellow hap (really Otopharynx lithobates), ivory mioto hap.

Instead of the sunshine (which can conflict with the german red) I'd do Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri from Maleri Island.

The sulphur head is unlike to color up, even in a tank of timid peacocks like the above. The Firefish is better in a bigger tank and may make most of your other fish NOT color up.

If you keep the red zebra, johannii and lab you are full even without the sulphur head and Firefish.


----------

